# Finally found the one I've been hunting for for a while.



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a hold of a near mint Polaroid SX-70 today, and I'm beyond excited to shoot with it.

Not to mention, I won a bid on a Yashica LM today.

All in all, a good day for collecting.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on both accounts!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! haha.

That brings my collection count to 86. I feel like doing something special for my 100th camera. Like, getting a fancy medium format SLR or something, ha.


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 3, 2011)

86 cameras?  I thought I was bad!


Enjoy!


----------

